

Aurelia adopts ZenHub.io to improve communication with developer community - rohamg
http://blog.durandal.io/2015/05/01/aurelia-may-status-and-releases/

======
DigitalSea
Before Aurelia adopted Zenhub, I had never heard of them before to be honest.
A brilliant idea putting an interface over the top of Github issues, this is
one of the things I have been wishing Github would implement themselves for as
long as I can remember. It makes seeing what the status of what is without
needing to paginate through a hard to read list.

